

Ask HN: What do you think of my game trailer? - stangeek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_aIrgHEoj8

======
probably_wrong
Okay, I'll get picky (because we know that nothing is easier than criticize
somebody else's work, specially when they actually have something to show and
you don't):

* In some frames, the numbers are slightly off the screen. I don't know why, but that gives me the impression of a half-assed work, like a camera out of focus. Same for the Game Over screen.

* Speaking of the Game Over, I didn't notice at first _why_ the user lost. I thought it was just a game about speed. Of course, the player knows what happened, but the casual viewer doesn't. You might want to emphasize that.

* You can probably shave a couple seconds off the video. The concept is clear enough after around the 10th game, so the next 6 tend to feel repetitive.

And onto general improvement suggestions, take a look at this talk[1] and play
a bit with their demo about how to give your game a bit more of a
"personality".

[1] [http://indiegames.com/2012/05/juice_it_or_lose_it_-
_a_talk_b...](http://indiegames.com/2012/05/juice_it_or_lose_it_-
_a_talk_b.html)

